# old people smell



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone developed old people smell ?

I am referring to musty, old, decaying smell the body generates all the time regardless if one taken a shower.

I think this odor is precursor that your body is dying.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ You've already asked that question...memory problems?

http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/old-people-smell-1029979.html


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> Has anyone developed old people smell ?
> 
> I am referring to musty, old, decaying smell the body generates all the time regardless if one taken a shower.
> 
> I think this odor is precursor that your body is dying.


(Pssst, you need to wash your speedo, especially after that camping trip)


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Also covered here.
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/olfactory-observation-oms-old-man-stank-1067493.html

What's with the fascination with the way old people smell?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Yup...he saw the link I put up yesterday in the olfactory thread.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ You've already asked that question...memory problems?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/old-people-smell-1029979.html


Oh crap. I do have memory problems

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

MSU Alum said:


> Also covered here.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/olfactory-observation-oms-old-man-stank-1067493.html
> 
> What's with the fascination with the way old people smell?


I am just plain scared of dying like my dad. He did have strong old smell several weeks before he passed away.

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Getting old doesn't scare me. I have a great fear of cognitive issues as that runs in my family. Based on recent evidence, you might be able to add that fear.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Question: How do you keep an old person from smelling?





























Answer: Hold their nose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Picard said:


> Oh crap. I do have memory problems


and you notice this when exactly??



Picard said:


> I am just plain scared of dying like my dad. He did have strong old smell several weeks before he passed away.


lets just say those of us here are glad there's a monitor in between.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I already forgotten alot of things at work such as processes, appointments etc..
it greatly concerns me that I can't recall information quickly enough. It takes me a long time for my senile brain to kick into gears.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

chazpat said:


> (Pssst, you need to wash your speedo, especially after that camping trip)


I washed it in bleach. thank god. it smell nice like javex.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Picard said:


> I am just plain scared of dying like my dad.


I want to go like my Dad - in his sleep.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Unlike his passengers


:drumroll:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> I already forgotten alot of things at work such as processes, appointments etc..
> it greatly concerns me that I can't recall information quickly enough. It takes me a long time for my senile brain to kick into gears.


Try a singlespeed brain or at least go 1x.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

If I started developing old people smell, I have to get doctor appointment ASAP. I know that my body internal organs are starting to shut down soon.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Maybe just stop rubbing up against pensioners?


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ You've already asked that question...memory problems?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/old-people-smell-1029979.html


Good call, not to mention it's well documented memory problems begin _just after_ that scent of decay. He must have thought everyone around him was the source !! 
Poor fella

lol


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

Picard I think you should do a quick sniff check on your brain. That may be the source of the smell.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

ddoh said:


> Getting old doesn't scare me. I have a great fear of cognitive issues as that runs in my family. Based on recent evidence, you might be able to add that fear.


No crap,,, not so much in my family history but a few serious cranial slams of my own doing. Well , with the help of a red light runner in 1980 and a DUI high speed T-bone offender in 1995. 
That last one caused me to cross careers, a significant set back and cost but thankful to be still walking and biking the planet anyways. :thumbsup: 
Memory / organization issues are better when you know they exist and why at least.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Picard said:


> I already forgotten alot of things at work such as processes, appointments etc..
> it greatly concerns me that I can't recall information quickly enough. It takes me a long time for my senile brain to kick into gears.


Think of it as a bit of a hurdle, not unlike folks that have disabilities, yet adapt to them in various ways. Write it down, use calendars or phone reminders. Make up some shorthand codes or things to tickle your memory back to that moment.

The more concern, missed appointments or embarrassment, the more you will, or should want to take some control and some simple steps that make a big difference. Then go on and search topics if you need other info, support or ideas.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Did I mention previous posts on this?
I can't remember.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ You've already asked that question...memory problems?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/old-people-smell-1029979.html


And he did it here as well. ut:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/old-people-smell-1067760.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

The memory around here is astounding sometimes..:eekster:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

JackWare said:


> I want to go like my Dad - in his sleep.


I want to go like my granddad, eventually.

My memory is bad, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

What brand of tires are you running when sniffing old people Picard? Might get your nose checked out too


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I've found the cure for old people smell. Unfortunately it involves bathing more than once a month


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Old Spice- 'nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

deuxdiesel said:


> Old Spice- 'nuff said.


copious amounts


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I've used old spice all my life. Once I start to get that smell, I'm afraid there will be no hope for those around me.

Interesting fact: If you regularly wear perfume or cologne (like, to work everyday), your slowly become desensitized to the scent, and you will gradually apply more and more. Eventually you become *that* girl or guy at the office that everyone talks about behind your back, and is thankful the days you are not in or have to attend to a client outside the office.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

Flamingtaco said:


> I've used old spice all my life. Once I start to get that smell, I'm afraid there will be no hope for those around me.
> 
> Interesting fact: If you regularly wear perfume or cologne (like, to work everyday), your slowly become desensitized to the scent, and you will gradually apply more and more. Eventually you become *that* girl or guy at the office that everyone talks about behind your back, and is thankful the days you are not in or have to attend to a client outside the office.


don't be that guy.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

MSU Alum said:


> Did I mention previous posts on this?
> I can't remember.


They say memory is the second thing to go.
I can't remember what the first thing is.
=sParty


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, my memory has been getting spottier and slower at dredging up evasive bits and pieces, and probably coloring them more favorably each time they are recalled.
Thats unrelated to smell. You can lose your memory, but still hang in there for a while.
The important thing to remember about "old people smell," is that if you can still smell your own smell, then all is well. I recently read somewhere that if you lose your own sense of smell, you are likely to expire soon. If you wake up one morning and think, "Hey! I don't smell anymore!" then call your lawyer and make sure your will is in order.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Old guys: Mammaries come, memories go...


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Albee said:


> Old guys: Mammaries come, memories go...


reminds me of a girl I dated who reminded me of Bob Hope

Tanks for the Mammaries............


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

deuxdiesel said:


> Old Spice- 'nuff said.


Old Spice IS what old people smell like.

I want to go out smelling like POLO by Ralph Lauren, or a good Lager.


----------

